# Lauben / Ukelei im Rhein



## Sebastian79NRW (8. September 2013)

Habt ihr in den letzten Jahren noch Lauben im Rhein gefangen? Meine letzten Fänge dürften irgendwann um 2005 gewesen sein. Sieht für mich so aus, als ob diese ehemals massenhaft vorkommende Art mittlerweile verschwunden ist...


----------



## siloaffe (8. September 2013)

*AW: Lauben / Ukelei im Rhein*

Bei un im Hafen ist der Bestand sehr gut.


----------



## Walsumer80 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Lauben / Ukelei im Rhein*

Bei uns fangen die Köfistipper auch noch Lauben.


----------



## lute (19. September 2013)

*AW: Lauben / Ukelei im Rhein*

Häufig kommt es einem so vor, dass keine mehr da sind, weil die grundeln und rotaugen einfach viel schneller am haken sind. Grade rotaugen schwimme  im rhein sehr viel aggressiver, bzw schneller durch die gegend als eine ukelei, wie ich beobachten konnte. aber letztens erst habe ich einen schwarm kapitale am ufer lang ziehe  sehen.es gibt also schon noch welche. Aber du hast nicht ganz unrecht, in den massen wie vor 10-20 jahren sind sie wohl wirklich nicht mehr vorhanden.

Daran könnten vor allem die zander schuld sein. Deren bestände habe  sich scheinbar prächtig entwickel.  und aus den mägen jener, welche ich entnommen habe sind fast ausschließlich ukeleis zum vorschein gekommene.


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Lauben / Ukelei im Rhein*

Wenn du jetzt Zander gegen Rapfen tauschst, dann glaube ich das


----------



## siloaffe (20. September 2013)

*AW: Lauben / Ukelei im Rhein*



lute schrieb:


> Daran könnten vor allem die zander schuld sein. Deren bestände habe  sich scheinbar prächtig entwickel.  und aus den mägen jener, welche ich entnommen habe sind fast ausschließlich ukeleis zum vorschein gekommene.




Kann es sein das du nur im Duisburger Hafen fischst??? 
Der ist voll mit Laubenr für die Grundeln ist er scheinbar recht uninteressant......
Daher haben die Zander halt Lauben im Magen. 

Ich angel direkt im Rhein und hab dieses Jahr ca12 Zander entnommen davon hatte KEINER Weißfisch im Magen. Wenn sie Was "erkennbares" im Magen hatten waren es Grundeln oder kleine Zander.....


----------



## Taxidermist (20. September 2013)

*AW: Lauben / Ukelei im Rhein*



> Daran könnten vor allem die Zander schuld sein. Deren bestände habe  sich scheinbar prächtig entwickel.





> Wenn du jetzt Zander gegen Rapfen tauschst, dann glaube ich das



Genau so ist es!
Der Rückgang der Ukelei/Laube ist ursächlich mit der Zunahme der Rapfenbestände zu sehen.
Als ich noch Ende der 80er intensiv mit Köfi auf Zander gefischt habe, im Bereich Koblenz, hatte ich zum Laubenfang immer ein Brötchen dabei.
Dieses eingeweicht, angefüttert und innerhalb von höchstens 10 Minuten 
hatte man 10 Stück davon und der Zanderansitz konnte losgehen!
Der gesammte Ufersaum war voller Lauben! 
Ich habe damals weder irgend mal einen Rapfen gefangen, noch zu Gesicht bekommen!
Und Zander gab es sicher genau so viele wie heute, die haben es jedenfalls nicht geschafft, die Laubenbestände auch nur an zu kratzen!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Lauben / Ukelei im Rhein*

Damit der Zander die Lauben im Rhein ausrottet, müsste man schon auf Zanderrücken übers Wasser gehen können.

Ein Rückgang lässt sich aber relativ leicht erklären. Lauben laichen im späten Frühjahr/Frühsommer im unmittelbaren Uferbereich. Also genau im Fressrevier der sich explosionsartig ausbreitenden Grundeln. Kommt es dann in der Zeit, was ja nicht selten ist, zu größeren Pegelschwankungen, oder kräftigen Hochwassern, ist eine Generation ganz schnell mal komplett ausgefallen. Setzt sich so etwas über ein paar Jahre hinweg fort, bemerkt man durchaus Bestandsschwankungen.

Das wird zwar sicher nicht zu einem Erlöschen der Lauben im Rhein führen, aber es verschieben sich einfach die Arten und die Dichte ihres Auftretens. Ein sich ständig fortsetzender Prozess. Auch die Grundeln werden auf diesem Wege mal weniger werden und sich in das Habitat einfügen. Sowohl als Laichräuber, Räuber und als Beute für größere Raubfische.

Die einzige Konstante an so einem Gewässer ist die Fließrichtung!


----------



## siloaffe (20. September 2013)

*AW: Lauben / Ukelei im Rhein*



Andal schrieb:


> Die einzige Konstante an so einem Gewässer ist die Fließrichtung!




Und selbst die kann sich in einem sehr heißen und trockenen Jahr kurzzeitig ändern....


----------



## hanzz (20. September 2013)

*AW: Lauben / Ukelei im Rhein*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du nur im Duisburger Hafen fischst???
> Der ist voll mit Laubenr für die Grundeln ist er scheinbar recht uninteressant......
> Daher haben die Zander halt Lauben im Magen.
> 
> Ich angel direkt im Rhein und hab dieses Jahr ca12 Zander entnommen davon hatte KEINER Weißfisch im Magen. Wenn sie Was "erkennbares" im Magen hatten waren es Grundeln oder kleine Zander.....



Zustimmung.
Im DU Hafen sind sie unterwegs. Lauben und Rapfen.
Und habe Ansitzangler mit Köfi (Laube) gesehen, die damit im Winter Rapfen gefangen haben.

Die Zander (6 Stück), die ich dieses Jahr aus dem Rhein (nicht Hafen) entnommen habe, hatten ebenfalls nur Grundeln und kleine Steine im Magen.


----------



## Fr33 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Lauben / Ukelei im Rhein*

Das mit den kleinen Steinen hatte ich auch schon bemerkt... tippe darauf, dass die beim Einsaugen der am Grund hockenden Grundeln eben mit rein rutschen


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Lauben / Ukelei im Rhein*

Viele Fischarten nehmen absichtlich kleine Steinchen als Verdaungshilfen zu sich.


----------



## lute (29. September 2013)

*AW: Lauben / Ukelei im Rhein*

Hm, schon komisch, dass eure Zander nur Grundel in ihren Mägen hatten und meine ausschließlich Lauben. An meinem Stammplatz schwimmen nämlich sowohl Grundeln als auch Lauben rum, wobei die Grundeln deutlich in der Überzahl sind.
Ich benutze die Grundeln zwar auch als Köfi und fange meine Zander damit, trotzdem konnte ich noch keine in meinen Zandern finden.
Ja, dass die Rapfen die Laubenjäger schlecht hin sein dürften, habe ich nicht bedacht. Die Lauben schwimmen ja überwiegend an der Oberfläche, wo der Rapfen gerne jagt.


----------

